# Star Trek: Playmobil bringt großes Enterprise-Modell für 500 US-Dollar



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Playmobil bringt großes Enterprise-Modell für 500 US-Dollar*

						Playmobil hat offenbar eine Star-Trek-Lizenz erhalten und bringt mit dieser nun ein großes Modell der USS Enterprise auf den Markt. Die Replik soll über einen Meter lang werden und mehrere Zubehörteile sowie Sound- und Lichteffekte mit sich bringen. Ein erster Händler listet das Modell für 500 US-Dollar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Playmobil bringt großes Enterprise-Modell für 500 US-Dollar*


----------



## AyC (19. Juni 2021)

Kostet gerade mal 1/3 Grafikkarte, scheint günstig zu sein.


----------



## svencableguy (19. Juni 2021)

Prima! 500€/977,92 D-Mark für ein Plastikspielzeug. Die Welt wird immer verrückter. Wo endet das wohl?


----------



## GxGamer (19. Juni 2021)

Ich wusste schon immer das die Brücke die ganze Untertasssensektion einnimmt....  

Ich muss aber auch mal wieder sagen das dies eine News ist die hier echt fehl am Platze ist.
Das ist weder (PC-)Gaming noch Hardware, nichtmal Elektronik (wie Smartphones), welche ich noch schätzen würde.


----------



## sfc (19. Juni 2021)

svencableguy schrieb:


> Prima! 500€/977,92 D-Mark für ein Plastikspielzeug. Die Welt wird immer verrückter. Wo endet das wohl?


Solange es Sammler gibt, die dieses "Spielzeug" kaufen, kann ein Hersteller in einer freien Welt solche Preise aufrufen. In Reichsmark umgerechnet kostet das Teil übrigens Billionen. Dank der Gelddruckpolitik der EZB kommt auch grad wieder eine nette Inflation auf uns zu.


----------



## Mosed (19. Juni 2021)

Bitte? Als Playmobil-Version? 
Als Klemmbausteine-Version kann ich Vitrinenmodelle ja noch irgendwie nachvollziehen, aber Playmobil? 

Wenn dann als Modellbausatz, aber Playmobil sieht doch garantiert nach Kleinkindspielzeug aus.
Das war uns ist bisher ein reines Kleinkindspielzeug. (Oder?)
Klemmbausteine gab es ja schon immer für alle Altersklassen und sieht meiner Meinung nach auch hochwertiger aus.

Und dann auch noch zu dem Preis... Aber wer es mag soll die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.


----------



## T-MAXX (19. Juni 2021)

svencableguy schrieb:


> Prima! 500€/977,92 D-Mark für ein Plastikspielzeug. Die Welt wird immer verrückter. Wo endet das wohl?


Wir leben doch schon auf einem Plastik Planeten...


----------



## Bluebird (19. Juni 2021)

svencableguy schrieb:


> Prima! 500€/977,92 D-Mark für ein Plastikspielzeug. Die Welt wird immer verrückter. Wo endet das wohl?


ich denke nicht das du vor 20 Jahren inflationsbereinigt *zwinker* besser weggekommen bist was Klemmbausteine angeht , wenn das ding 1 m lang ist ...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Juni 2021)

svencableguy schrieb:


> Prima! 500€/977,92 D-Mark für ein Plastikspielzeug. Die Welt wird immer verrückter. Wo endet das wohl?


Du machst dir keine Vorstellungen.
Wenn ich nicht so faul und ich solche Methoden nicht gut heißen würde, würde ich solche Editionen campen.
Das Ding wird locker für das doppelte bis dreifache die Hände in den nächsten Jahren wechseln, versprochen.


----------



## bulli007 (19. Juni 2021)

Playmobil......500€...... da verschluckt man sich ja fast 13 Stunden später an den Kaffee von heute morgen......


----------



## humanaccount (20. Juni 2021)

Bei Lego mit vrmtl 13600 Teilen für 500€ würd ichs noch verstehen.
Bei Playmobil 500€ für 136 Teile nicht mehr sooo wirklich.


----------



## Lubi7 (20. Juni 2021)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich wusste schon immer das die Brücke die ganze Untertasssensektion einnimmt....
> 
> Ich muss aber auch mal wieder sagen das dies eine News ist die hier echt fehl am Platze ist.
> Das ist weder (PC-)Gaming noch Hardware, nichtmal Elektronik (wie Smartphones), welche ich noch schätzen würde.


"Sound und Lichteffekte" überlesen? 😁
Naja, bissl etwas über Tellerrand zu gucken, bei Sachen die die Leuten (Trekkies) hier wohl doch interessieren, ist doch nett.

Mich würde eher eine 1m Lego Version der Enterprise D interessieren, mit so 15k Teilen wäre man lang genug beschäftigt, bis die GrKa Preise bezahlbar sind und man sich neuen Spielen widmen kann.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2021)

humanaccount schrieb:


> Bei Lego mit vrmtl 13600 Teilen für 500€ würd ichs noch verstehen.


Lego kann ich dir nicht anbieten, aber Mega Bloks hatte bereits die NCC-1701 als Bausteinmodell im Sortiment. Allerdings sind die Preise jetzt jenseits von gut und böse. Alternativ tut es ein MOC auch.

Wer wirklich gute Modelle von Star Trek Schiffen haben will, dem empfehle ich die Modelle von Diamond Selcect/Art Asylum oder die EagleMoss-Modelle. Und ja, das Zeug kostet richtig Geld. Ich hab die Diamond Select Schiffe bei mir Zuhause.  Mein Glück war, das ich diese damals bei erscheinen direkt gekauft habe. Mehr als 80€ hab ich für ein Schiff damals nicht bezahlt. Bei EagleMoss müsst ihr allerdings aufpassen! Die Modelle sind nicht sehr groß. Dafür gibt es extrem viele davon. Aber alles ist besser als die Playmobil-Version davon.  

Da es von Star Trek aber nicht soviel Merch gibt, werden sich gerade Sammler und Fans drauf stürzen wie ein Besoffener auf einen sauren Hering. Stellt sich halt nur die Frage: Wieiviel Stück davon werden produziert, und wie lange wird das Set auf dem Markt sein?



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht so faul und ich solche Methoden nicht gut heißen würde, würde ich solche Editionen campen.


Du musst dieses Editionen nicht campen. Du kannst sie ruhig aufbauen. Je nach Modell steigert sich der Wert trotzdem. Schön zu sehen bei Lego. Da kosten Einzelteile aus den 90er Jahren je nach Teil schon ordentlich Geld. Klar, OVP ist noch besser von der Steigerung her. 

Aber Lego selbst musste in letzter Zeit ordentlich Federn lassen. Was zum einen ihren Modellen geschuldet ist, und zum anderen dem Verhalten gegenüber anderen Herstellern und Händlern. Lego verlangt viel zu viel Geld für ihre Modelle. Sieht man immer schön an den UCS-Sets von Star Wars oder anderen Lizenzmodellen. Aber hin und wieder haben sie auch ein paar echt gute Modell im Sortiment. Wie zum Beispiel den SHIELD Helicarrier, die Saturn V (Die Nasa-Modelle sind überhaupt sehr gut gelungen) oder das Batmobil von 1989. Nur um mal ein paar Beispiel zu nennen. Viel Spaß hatte ich auch mit dem Lego Ideas Pirates of Barracuda-Bay. Aber gegen solche Modelle wie das New York-Modell von BlueBrixx sieht Lego einfach kein Land. Auch Cobi setzt Lego ziemlich zu mit seinen Modellen. Gerade die WWII-Schiffe sind enorm gut gelungen. 



GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich muss aber auch mal wieder sagen das dies eine News ist die hier echt fehl am Platze ist.
> Das ist weder (PC-)Gaming noch Hardware, nichtmal Elektronik (wie Smartphones), welche ich noch schätzen würde.


How dare you  
Star Trek > Hardware & Co. **Duckundweg* *


----------



## svencableguy (5. Juli 2021)

sfc schrieb:


> Solange es Sammler gibt, die dieses "Spielzeug" kaufen, kann ein Hersteller in einer freien Welt solche Preise aufrufen. In Reichsmark umgerechnet kostet das Teil übrigens Billionen. Dank der Gelddruckpolitik der EZB kommt auch grad wieder eine nette Inflation auf uns zu.


Da ich schon etwas älter bin, neige ich doch noch immer dazu, in die gute alte DM umzurechnen. Nur so, um ein Gefühl für sie Sache/Wert zu bekommen. Gefühlt sind bei mir 1000 DM gleich 1000 Euro, auch wenn es nur ca. 500 Euro sind. Somit verhindere ich, für mich persönlich, solch abstrusen Käufe. Sicherlich wird es bestimmt ein paar Menschen geben, die so etwas kaufen würden. Ich gehöre nicht dazu, obwohl mich meine Frau dan auch für bescheuert erklären würde... .....wenn sie es nicht schon bereits macht


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2021)

Painkiller schrieb:


> Da es von Star Trek aber nicht soviel Merch gibt, werden sich gerade Sammler und Fans drauf stürzen wie ein Besoffener auf einen sauren Hering.


Irgendwer hat scheinbar unseren Thread hier mitverfolgt.  

Bluebrixx hat die komplette Star Trek Lizenz erworben. Die ersten Prototypen der Klemmbausteinmodelle sind bereits gelistet. Ist aber noch WIP. Freue mich trotzdem wie ein Schneekönig. Als Star Trek Fan gibt´s einfach zu wenig Lizenzprodukte. 

Der Held der Steine hat die Prototypen bereits gefeatured: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uY8PuxSrUQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damit ist die Playmobil-Version für mich definitiv Geschichte.


----------

